# Stand for Bench Grinder



## Tmate (Oct 29, 2020)

I just purchased a 1 h.p. 11 amp 8" bench grinder, and I'm trying to decide what to mount it on.  I have it temporarily sitting on an 18" x 24" work stand with locking casters.  I also have a 40 lb. 19" diameter drill press base with a 2 3/4" x 31" column in its center.  I am considering welding a piece of 1/2" plate at the top to accommodate the grinder.

If I mount it on the drill press column, I can free up the work stand, which I use frequently for other purposes.  It would also take up slightly less floor space.  However, I would give up the shelf underneath, which might be used for extra wheels, and jigs, and other items.  It would also become stationary.  One of the pics shows a photoshop likeness of what it would look like on the column.

What would you guys do?


----------



## ddillman (Oct 30, 2020)

put it on the stand and store the extra wheels elsewhere


----------



## sycle1 (Oct 30, 2020)

I like my bench grinders fixed (bolted to the floor) so I can lean into them if I have too. (just seem safer to me, but personal preference)
Last thing ya want chasing you around the workshop is a an angry grinder. :^)


----------



## addertooth (Oct 30, 2020)

The half-inch thick plate under the grinder seems a bit of overkill.  I would only use a quarter inch plate welded to the post (and save a few bucks).   I don't know how big of a welder you have in your shop, but my little flux wire welder would not get sufficient penetration with 1/2 inch plate.  

Another classic base is a wheel rim off a truck with a post welded to it.   Those are super cheap and have good stability.


----------



## jcp (Oct 30, 2020)

Machine a steel disc with a setscrew to slide over the column of sufficient diameter to drill and tap 2 or 3 holes parallel with the bore for screws to attach a 1/2" or 3/4" plywood shelf (round or square) slipped over the column.


----------



## Tmate (Oct 30, 2020)

Thank you for your input.  I already have the 1/2" steel plate 10" x 12".    Amazingly enough, my MillerMatic 211 mig welder had no trouble welding a 1/4" wall column to a 3/4" plate in my mag drill project.

I don't want to drill holes in my basement floor.  However, since the grinder will be in a corner, I could run a couple of short braces from the 1/2" plate to a couple of wall studs.  Also, I could simply hang a shelf or two on the wall behind the grinder.


----------



## francist (Oct 30, 2020)

If the it’s going into a corner anyway why not just hang a shelf off the wall and put the grinder on it and be done with it? Save the mobile base for your other uses as well as the stand, and no holes in the floor.

-frank


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 30, 2020)

Brake drums from heavy trucks make excellent bases for your machine..  My arbor press is on a stand like that:
the drum weighs 125 lbs and the column (1/4" wall rectangular tube) weighs another 40 - 50.  It doesn't move.
The other advantage of the drum is they're easy to move around the shop by tilting them a bit and rolling them.
If there's a heavy truck repair place near you, just ask if they have any lying around.  I got two of them for free.


----------



## mickri (Oct 30, 2020)

I 2nd putting a shelf in the corner.  If you need some extra support to the shelf run a 2x4 from the center of the shelf down to the corner.  The 2x4 will be out of the way and provide plenty of support.


----------



## shadetreedad (Oct 30, 2020)

I have mine secured on a 4 wheel bench, sorta similar to the left side image. This way I can roll it outside if the weather is decent so I don't have all the grinding dust in the shop. I like the truck wheel idea as well. But since you're putting it in the basement, the corner shelf is probably what I would do. 
Mike


----------



## chip maker (Oct 31, 2020)

Another thing that works good for a base is the older pick up truck front wheel disc brake rotors with the hubs.  These are heavy and with the hubs give you a good center for using to weld to. Of course the bigger the truck the bigger the rotor if you want something really heavy.


----------



## tjb (Oct 31, 2020)

addertooth said:


> Another classic base is a wheel rim off a truck with a post welded to it. Those are super cheap and have good stability.


That's exactly what I did.  Very stable and plenty of mass.  I used 1/2" plate but mainly because I had a large enough chunk in my stash.  Definitely has a larger footprint than the drill press stand and probably a little more mass and weight.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Tmate (Nov 23, 2020)

Thought I would provide an update on my grinder stand project.  I went ahead and used the base and cast iron drill press column I had on hand.  I had to turn a couple of thousands off the end of the column to fit the ID of the 6" long x 3 1/4" OD x 1/4" wall DOM sleeve.  I welded the sleeve to the 1/2" cold roll mounting plate.  It slips down over the column and is secured by a couple of set screws.  Total weight less grinder is about 80 lbs.

I drilled a couple of extra holes at the front of the mounting plate in case I want to add a bracket for aftermarket tool rests, a water trough, etc.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 23, 2020)

francist said:


> If the it’s going into a corner anyway why not just hang a shelf off the wall and put the grinder on it and be done with it? Save the mobile base for your other uses as well as the stand, and no holes in the floor.
> 
> -frank


I've always wondered how much noise would be transferred with a wall mount. 
I sort of imagine the outside wall of my shop becoming a giant drum skin vibrating and annoying the heck out of my neighbours.


----------



## francist (Nov 23, 2020)

Interesting idea, I honestly had not considered that equation. I can see that being a real concern with a belt/wheel combination machine as those do tend to make a real racket. At least mine did — a General International — but as soon as I abandoned the belt side of things it runs as quiet as a mouse. But your point is taken. Personally I have very little mounted to walls, and no machines at all, preferring to build dedicated stands and have flexibility to move them at will.

-frank


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 23, 2020)

I think you've done well with the drill press base.  My preference is for plow disc pedestals.  Things like plow discs, brake drums, and the base you used all work well because they only contact the surface from the edge, so no rocking occurs.  The round edge makes them easy to move around, too.


----------

